# your best WOVEN LABELs deal ??



## 16pads (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Lads
I need to order some 150-200 woven labels with my custom design on them. 
Any ideas as where to go for that? 
Preferably US or Canada, but all ideas are welcome. 
thanks. 
great site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For just 200 labels I'd try ClothingLabels4U. They have a 250 label minimum, which is lower than most other label makers.

The pricing is going to depend on the design to go on the label, but she should be able to give you a quote if you email her.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Many of us here also recommend Lucky Label (do a search to the left for more info), if you're willing to go international. They have a 1200 minimum...but often at prices comparable with ordering 300 or so within the US (and they speak perfect English and are very freidnly, so no language barrier to worry about).


----------

